# Dog sprayed by a skunk! Help!



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

My little house dog got sprayed by a skunk yesterday and after a tomato juice bath and three regular baths SHE STILL SMELLS AWEFUL! Any other home remedies you've tried and had work? 

(Yes she is up on her rabies shot and we took her in for a booster. )


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I herd baking soda, vinegar, or peroxide, I don't see the vinegar doing much, but the other 2 might, DON'T GET IT IN THE EYES!!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

"Best recipe" by vet info:

Mix 1 quart of hydrogen peroxide with 1/4 cup baking soda, 2tsp dawn liquid soap, and 1 gallon of warm water.

Wet dog, then work mixture into its fur. Let sit for 5-10 minutes, then rinse thoroughly. Repeat if needed.

Of course you could make less of the recipe if you don't need that much for your dog. I hope he smells better soon!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anybody know if the old tomato bath really works....seems like a trick! And expensive!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> Does anybody know if the old tomato bath really works....seems like a trick! And expensive!!!


I heard that all it does is cover the scent not remove it, and they smell really weird with the mix of tomatoes and skunk!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I coated our poor little Roket with tomato sauce and paste. Made her stand outside for about 45 minutes with that mix on her. Then brought her in straight to the tub that has sliding doors and coated her with a wet paste of baking soda and made her stand in there another 45 minutes to an hour. THEN rinsed it all off. It worked. When she would get wet there would be a really faint smell of skunk but only noticeable cause I was looking for it (outdoor dogs sprayed and every single time they got wet for 6 months they would reek again)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It probably won't work now, but the best way to get rid of skunk is to IMMEDIATELY and thoroughly hose the dog down with water, then give it a regular bath. I've had cause to use this remedy on 4 separate occasions, and it does work - I'll be damned if I know why, though.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

The tomato worked pretty well. I need something that is safe to use by her eyes and nose. Her head and her ears are what smell the worst.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> "Best recipe" by vet info:
> 
> Mix 1 quart of hydrogen peroxide with 1/4 cup baking soda, 2tsp dawn liquid soap, and 1 gallon of warm water.
> 
> ...


I have heard this recipe touted as the best too. If it ever happens to my dogs again this is what I am doing.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

erin11 said:


> The tomato worked pretty well. I need something that is safe to use by her eyes and nose. Her head and her ears are what smell the worst.


Try some mild soap or baby shampoo with warm water


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

The tomato worked pretty well. I need something that is safe to use by her eyes and nose. Her head and her ears are what smell the worst.


----------



## jackiesme (Oct 16, 2013)

Bath in Oxyclean for clothes


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

I agree with the tomato juice and the vet recipe, my GP tangled with a mink or skunk last year.
Also I use a essential oil recipe I call "doggy smell be gone" for the stinky dog smell dogs get when wet.

2/3 cup white vinegar
1/3 cup distilled water
10 drops of:
bergamot, grapefruit, lemon, lemon grass and citronella essential oils
I don't use distilled water, I boil water let set 24 hours the top pour
also if you don't have a certain essential you can substitute similar EO just google substitute for _______ EO
Good luck
1/3 cu


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The reason tomato juice works is the acid in the tomatoes binds with the skunk musk. 
But, it does work better if you bathe them (and you) immediately!


----------

